# Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15



## Thomas9904 (1. September 2004)

Kein Wunder, dass beim ersten eigentlich richtig spannenden Rennen in Spa bei dem doch unerwarteten Ausgang keiner richtig getippt hat. Nachdem jetztz alle Titel vergeben sind und das nächste REnnen in Italien ist, wird es da wohl aber wieder Ferrari - Siege geben.
HAt doch einer richtig getippt, bitte mit Holger vom Anglers TopShop in VErbindung setzen.
Info@anglers-topshop.de

Das nächste Rennen findet in Monza in Italien statt, am 12.09. 

*Und jetzt herzlich willkommen bei der 15. Runde, dem Grand Prix in Monza/Italien!!*

*Wir bedanken uns bei Holger nochmals herzlich für die Patenschaft beim Gewinnspiel:*
Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop 

Wieder sind die ersten drei Plätze gefragt.
Wie immer unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges und zu folgenden Bedingungen:

Einfach im Thread Eure Tipps posten (jeder darf 2 Tipps abgegeben!!)
*Damit Holger die Preise auch los wird, darf nämlich jeder immer noch 2 Tipps abgeben.* 
Wer dann am Schluss recht hatte, einfach eine Mail mit Namen und Adresse, sowie einen Link auf die entsprechende Antwort im Thread an 
info@Anglers-TopShop.de 
schicken, dann wird schnellstmöglich der Preis losgeschickt.

Sollten mehrere richtig tippen, wird der Preis unter diesen verlost, sollte niemand den richtigen Tipp haben, kommt der Preis in den Jackpot fürs näxte Rennen. 

Viel Spass beim Tippen, nun habt Ihr wieder Zeit zum Tippen und diskutieren, bis ich auch den Thread hier vor dem Qualifiying am Freitag abend oder Samstag morgen wieder dichtmache. Bis dahin könnt Ihr auch Euren Tipp noch ändern, es zählt immer Euer letzter Tipp. 

Zu unserem Gewinnspielpaten, Anglers TopShop


----------



## Alexander2781 (5. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

Tip 1:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. J. P. Montoya


Tip 2:

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. F. Alonso


----------



## Discocvw (5. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Button
3. Barrichello


1.M. Schumacher
2.Alonso
3.Barrichello


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (5. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

1.) M. Schumacher
2.) R. Barrichello
3.) K. Raikkonen

1.) M. Schumacher
2.) K. Raikkonen
3.) R. Barrichello


----------



## MichaelB (5. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

Moin,

1) M. Schumacher
2) T. Sato
3) R. Barricello

oder

1) R. Barricello
2) M. Schumacher
3) K. Raikkonen

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Mac Gill (5. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Raikkönen
3. Button

1. M.Schumacher
2. Raikkönen
3. Barichello


----------



## Das_Lo (7. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

Tipp A:
1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barichello
3. J.P. Montoya
Tipp B:
1. M. Schumacher
2. J.P. Montoya
3. R. Barichello


----------



## michel66 (7. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

Tipp 1:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Raikkönen
3. Barrichello

Tipp 2:

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Button


----------



## xonnel (8. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

Barrichello
M. Schumacher
Raikkonen

Barrichello
M. Schumacher
Alonso


----------



## Lotte (8. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

1. R. Barrichello
 2. M. Schumacher
 3. Alonso


 1. R. Barrichello
 2. J. Trulli
 3. T. Sato


----------



## harley (8. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

1. m. schumacher
2. alonso
3. massa


1. baricchello
2. m. schumacher
3. fisichella


----------



## bine (9. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

1. Raikkonen
2. Barichello
3. M. Schumacher

oder

1. Barichello
2. M. Schumacher
3. Raikkonen


----------



## Killerwels (10. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

1.) K. Raikkonen
2.) R. Barrichello
3.) P. Montoya

1.) M. Schumacher
2.) R. Barrichello
3.) K. Raikkonen


----------



## PetriHelix (10. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

1. M. Schumacher
2. R. Barrichello
3. Raikkonen

1. R. Barrichello
2. M. Schumacher
3. Raikkonen


----------



## Supporter (10. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

M.Schumi
Barrichello
Button

2.Tip
M.Schumi
Trulli
Barrichello


----------



## Case (10. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

1. Schuhmacher M.
2. Barichello
3. Sato

oder

1. Schuhmacher M.
2. Raikoenen
3. Sato

Case


----------



## Fitti (10. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

1. Schuhmacher M.
2. Raikoenen
3. Alonso

oder

1. Schuhmacher M.
2. Button
3. Raikoenen


----------



## Lachsy (10. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

1. M. Schumacher
2. Barrichello
3. Raikkonen

1. Barrichello
2. M. Schumacher
3. Sato


----------



## Scholli (10. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

1. Barichello
2. Raikoenen
3. Alonso

1. M.Schumacher
2. Raikoenen
3. Barichello


----------



## Rednaz (10. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

Tip 1:

1. M.Schumacher
2. Raikkönen
3. Barrichello

Tipp 2:


1. Barrichello
2. M. Schumacher
3. Button


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

Haltet Euch ran, bis morgfen mittag müsst ihr gewählt haben, dann mache ich wieder dicht)


----------



## duck_68 (10. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

Meine Tipps lauten: :m  :m  :m 

1. M. Schumacher
2. Raikkonen
3. R. Barrichello

1. Raikkonen
2. M. Schumacher
3. Button

 :m  :m  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2004)

*AW: Formel 1 Gewinnspiel von Anglers TopShop, Runde 15*

Und hiermit dichtgemacht.
Viel Spass und (hoffentlich mal wieder) viel Spannung beim Rennen!


----------

